# Test,Kurzbericht zur neuen Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB Hj103SJ



## Bluefire (8. September 2009)

*Test,Kurzbericht zur neuen Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB HD103SJ*

*Hi alle zusammen*​ 
*Den originalen Kurztest findet ihr hier unter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!:*​ 
Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-samsung-spinpoint-f3-1tb-1000gb-hd103sj.html​ 
Ich hab meinen Bericht hier nur nochmal in ein anderes Forum kopiert damit man ihn in google leichter finden kann.​ 
*Kopie:*​ 

*Habe den Bericht hier gelöscht. *
*Den aktuellen Bericht findet man unter der oben genannten Internatadresse*


----------



## S_Fischer (9. September 2009)

hey danke für den Kurztest, ist der einzige Test bis jetzt und auch sehr gut wie ich finde!

Leider hast du so gut wie keinen Vergleich, ich frage mich nämlich ob ich nicht lieber die HD103SJ 
(1Tb F3) anstatt der HD502HJ (500gig F3) nehmen soll da sie 4Köpfe(bin ich mir nicht sicher) hat und zwei platten was ja deutlcih schneller sein sollte.

Ich will sie als systemplatte nutzen und da sollte sie ja so schnell wie möglich sein vom Platz her würden aber auch 500reichen mindestens aber 300gig.#

meinste es lohnt sich die 1Tb version zu kaufen?


----------



## Bluefire (9. September 2009)

Also ich will ja nichts falsche sagen da ich sie auch nur seit erst nen par stunden habe aber ich selber würde, wenns dir nicht auf die 20€ ankommt, lieber die 1TB Version nehmen. 
Ob du jetzt 1 oder 2 ms schnelleren Zugriff hast wird dir galube ich nicht wirklich viel bringen und bei 1TB bist du für die Zukunft gerüstet.

was machst du denn mit deinem PC?
Office
Spiele
Filmentwicklung,Multimedia
usw.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. September 2009)

eigentlich alles hauptsächlich ist er zum spielen da, bildbearbeitung maps editieren etc...
wird schon ganzschön beansprucht eigentlich wär ne raptor das richtige leider grade zu teuer.

Beeintächtigt das die platte wenn ich sie teile, also wenn ich die 1tb nehme sie in zwei mal 500 teile dann kann ich z.B später proplemlos win7 drauf installieren?


----------



## Bluefire (9. September 2009)

ja Sicher geht das. ich selber habe windows XP,Vista und Winows 7RC auf meiner 320GB. hab mir halt 3 Partitionen gemacht und auf jeder eins installiert. funktioniert einwandfrei.

Übrigens. Ich hab bis jetzt auch mit meiner langsamenn 320 gb platte gespielt (crysis usw.) und ich glaub bevor deine Platte zu langsam ist für die neusten spiele wir deine Grafikk., CPU oder sonstwas andres zu langsam sein. ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei probleme mit der geschwindikeit. also das wegen dem ein spiel stockt würde ich gleich mal ausschließen. der kleine Geschwindikeitsunterschied  zwischen der 500ergb platte und der 1000gbplatte wirst du glaube ich kaum merken. und nach dem testbericht auf:http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=29290
ist die 500gb Platte auch nicht schneller als die 1tb platte.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. September 2009)

jo das das geht ist mir klar man sollte nur drauf achten das man das ältere betriebsys. zuerst installiert.
Mich intressiert nur ob das die performance beeinflusst wenn man die platte teilt.


----------



## Bluefire (9. September 2009)

oh sorry habs falsch verstanden.
wart mal. ich mach gleich mal nen test. teile meine 1tb in 2x500gb und mach nen benchmark.
aber ich glaube nicht das es die Geschwindikeit beeinfussen wird. und wenn dann nur mini mini mal.

So, bin soweit und hab hier nen screenshot von HD tune Pro 3.50.
die 1tb Platte wurde jetzt in 491 und439GB geteilt und die Benchmarkergebnisse haben sich bis auf 1mb unterschied bei der burst rate nicht geändert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier noch nen screenshot vom arbeitsplatz damit mans mir glauben kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so bin endlich fertig. das war jetzt ein durcheinander sorry. ist schon spät


----------



## Hombracho (9. September 2009)

Schöner Test. Vielen Dank!


----------



## S_Fischer (9. September 2009)

Bluefire schrieb:


> oh sorry habs falsch verstanden.
> wart mal. ich mach gleich mal nen test. teile meine 1tb in 2x500gb und mach nen benchmark.
> aber ich glaube nicht das es die Geschwindikeit beeinfussen wird. und wenn dann nur mini mini mal.
> 
> ...


 

vielen Dank!

Die werte sind ja sogar minimal besser, demnach hat die 1Tb version nur vorteile, denke die wirds.

Warum testet man denn immer nur den lesedurchsatz und nicht den schreibdurchsatz?

hier mal meine spinnpoint f1 1tb(ist ja der direkte vorgänger) das mit 30% schneller was samsung sagte haut hin allerdings ist meine halbvoll.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S_Fischer (9. September 2009)

Bluefire schrieb:


> ja Sicher geht das. ich selber habe windows XP,Vista und Winows 7RC auf meiner 320GB. hab mir halt 3 Partitionen gemacht und auf jeder eins installiert. funktioniert einwandfrei.
> 
> Übrigens. Ich hab bis jetzt auch mit meiner langsamenn 320 gb platte gespielt (crysis usw.) und ich glaub bevor deine Platte zu langsam ist für die neusten spiele wir deine Grafikk., CPU oder sonstwas andres zu langsam sein. ich hatte bis jetzt keinerlei probleme mit der geschwindikeit. also das wegen dem ein spiel stockt würde ich gleich mal ausschließen. der kleine Geschwindikeitsunterschied zwischen der 500ergb platte und der 1000gbplatte wirst du glaube ich kaum merken. und nach dem testbericht auf:http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=29290
> ist die 500gb Platte auch nicht schneller als die 1tb platte.


 

naja merken, das sytem reagiert dann viel knackiger ich finde schon das man er leicht merkt, eher aber beim hoch runterfahren als beim spielen.
Mein restlicher rehcner ist glaube ich kein bischen zu langsam, wenn da was bremmst dann die platte, ssd ist leider zu teuer.

Ne das die 500er nicht schneller ist ist klar sie müsste ja langsamer sein als deine da sie nur eine platte hat!

bei der Burst rate gilt je kleiner desto besser, oder?


----------



## Bluefire (10. September 2009)

*AW: Burst Rate*

Ne.
Burst Rate kann man als maximale Transferrate der HDD bezeichnen. 
Also um so höher sie ist um so besser.

Habe übrigens nun auch Lesetests mit den Benchmarkprogrammen gemacht.
Hab den Bericht dazu upgraded
.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. September 2009)

so nochmals vielen Dank für deine Mühe, hab sie eben bestellt ebenfalls bei alternate, wie lange hats denn bei dir gedauert?
Mal sehen wie sie sich als geteilte sys platte macht, bin guter Dinge .


----------



## Bluefire (10. September 2009)

Also ich hab sie am Freitag abend irgendwann um 23 Uhr bestellt, allerdings bei hardwareversand. Dort war es grad für mich am günstigsten. Am Samstag wurde sie dann verschickt, Sonntags lief verständlicherweise nichts und am Montag war sie da. Also 2 Tage. Konnt sie allerdings erst am Dienstag in Empfang nehmen da ich so schnell noch kein Geld vom Konnto abgehoben hatte um per Nachnahme zu bezahlen.

Bei Alternate gehts ja auch immer schnell und sie ist ja jetzt richtig billig geworden. Hätte sie am liebsten auch bei Alternate bestellt. Dieser Versand ist echt spitze.
Ich denke dass du mit der HD103SJ eine gute Entscheidung getroffen hast. 
Meine läuft immernoch tipp topp und ich bin auch immernoch sehr zufrieden mit ihr.


----------



## S_Fischer (10. September 2009)

Oh da hab ich mich verlesen, normalerweise bestelle ich immer bei hardwareversand, aber da sie bei alternate 3€ günstiger und der Versand 10cent  günstiger war hab ich da bestellt.
ist auch schon unterwegs denke die ist morgen früh da!
Ich hoffe das Gehäuse und was noch wichtiger ist das Bord schaffen es auch noch bis samstag zu mir was ich leider befürchte, ich will basteln!!!

Aber mit hardwareversand hast du keine schlechte wahl meine nummer eins.


----------



## S_Fischer (15. September 2009)

Hier stand mist, wers doch schon gelesen hat der festplattenkäfig war schuld.


----------



## Bluefire (16. September 2009)

*Meinungsfrage*

An S_Fischer
wie ist die Platte denn bei dir (gewesen)?
gabs probleme?
würd mich freuen zu wissen was deine Meinung war um je nachdem noch etwas in meinem Kurztest zu ändern?


----------



## S_Fischer (16. September 2009)

man darf sie auf keinen fall unentkoppelt betreiben sonst wirds sehr laut, enkoppelt sind manchmal dumpfe geräusche zu hören aber nicht wirklich hörbar. Ich würde aber wenn ich nochmmal die Wahl haben würde zur F1 TB greifen da diese nicht wirklich langsamer ist aber deutlich leiser zu werke geht. 

sie ist halt sehr schnell wenn man ein gescheites gehäuse hat gröstenteils unhörbar.

Wenn ich zeit hab werd ich sie mal durchtesten wie schnell sie bei mir ist, habs schonal gemacht aber da hat mir antscheinend windows dazwischengepfuscht gab dauernd einbrüche wenn windows was wollte da sie ja meine sysplatte ist, zufriff lag bei mir bei 14m.sek.


----------



## Bluefire (30. September 2009)

*Geräuschentwicklung 1TB Hj103SJ*

Hallo
Mich würde mal interessieren wie bei deiner HD103SJ die Geräuschentwicklung ist wenn du Benchmarktests, Defragmentierungen usw. durchführst?


----------



## S_Fischer (30. September 2009)

so ich habe jetzt einen entkopelten festplattenkäfig und muss sagen mir ist sie seitdem nicht mehr aufgefallen. Hab eben mal die defargmentierung angeschaltet jetzt sind zugriffsgeräusche zu hören ich finde es jetzt nicht nervig, ich sitze einen meter vom pc entfernt er ist fast auf gleicher höhe.

Also gut entkoppelt hat man eine schnelle platte die nicht auffällt jedoch hörbar ist bei normalem Betrieb ist sie mir noch überhaupt nicht aufgefallen hatte aber schon leisere platten von samsung.


----------



## Bluefire (1. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Danke.
Die Platte wird für Windows benutzt, oder ?
Denn wenn das der Fall ist dann würde ich es vielleich noch in meinen Kurztest aufnehmen dass die Platte unter Windows im Normalbetrieb nicht auffällig wird. Also vom Geräusch her.


----------



## S_Fischer (1. Oktober 2009)

jup ist only für windows, kannste so schreiben passt.


----------



## Lucien_Phoenix (6. Dezember 2009)

*Hi zusammen

Bin neu hier und grüße alle recht Herzlich

Habe mir auch vor ein paar Tagen die* *Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB Hj103SJ geholt und bin sehr zufrieden,besonders als ich mein Pc
auf AHCI umgestellt hatte und denn Intel Matrix Storage Treiber
installiert hatte,wurde ich angenehm überrascht durch ein noch
leiseres Arbeiten,und spürbar schnellere Zugriffszeiten.Einzig
was mir auffiel ist das wenn ich HD-Tune starte das mir dort kein
Health Status mehr angezeigt wird,da steht nur Health Status n/a
liegt das am AHCI oder wer kann mir das erklären.?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Lucien_Phoenix
*


----------



## Bluefire (9. Dezember 2009)

*Antwort*

Hi und herzlich willkommen
zu deiner Frage tuts mir leid aber damit kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. 
habs noch nicht ausprobiert. 
ich probiers aber vielleicht am wochenende mal.


----------

